# Herm Sprenger Collar Questions: Neck Tech & Fur Saver. What makes them good?



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm currently using this prong collar: http://petvalu.com/product/46930/prong-training-collar-hamilton

It has 3.8mm. I feel like these might be a little to big. I bought this one because it was the only one that my local pet store had in stock. I also use a 3mm choke chain as a "safety" if the prong ever breaks while we're on a walk.
The improvement is massive, but he doesn't respond to corrections as much as I'd expect/like. I'm also fairly certain that the collar is properly fitted. It doesn't twist around, unless I make a bunch of corrections from the side, then my pulling twists it around a tiny bit.

My question is this: What makes Herm Sprenger prong collars so good? You you referring to the Neck Tech design or the standard prong collar? 

I like how some of the prong collars have that middle piece that creates a bit of a gap around the dog's trachea. The one I'm currently using doesn't have this. 

Also, are the Fur Saver choke chains really any different from a normal choke chain?

What size prongs should I be looking for?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

I have HS fur savers, prongs, and neck techs. Their stainless must be 316 because it does not even pit with repeated salt water exposure. The neck tech is very strong... Not coming apart without pliers. I use neck techs for agitation work.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Its the name brand, some others may be as good. The main difference is in quality control, some have links that fall apart easy, or sharp corners, or cheap plating. The necktech is easier on the dog, the prongs are short. I think the small prong collars are more painful and the big ones less, so it depends on the dog which one is better.


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

volcano said:


> Its the name brand, some others may be as good. The main difference is in quality control, some have links that fall apart easy, or sharp corners, or cheap plating. The necktech is easier on the dog, the prongs are short.


Is the Neck Tech line supposed to serve as a milder alternative to the prong collar? I was under the impression that they would be more harsh than prongs.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

I don't like the neck tech. It makes noise as the links sort of clank ogether. Perhaps getting the material piece to cover it would be helpful which I didn't. I also didn't feel it was as effective as regular prong and my dog has a short coat.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Id say its milder, the prongs are only 1/2 inch or so and its flat then. regular prongs are way harsher.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Any prong should fit kinda tight, my necktech doesnt make noise. My dogs neck hair is really thick so maybe thats why.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

Neck tech sucks. Stay away. Get a regular prong 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

I have an 8 yr old HS prong that look like the day I got it. Best by far


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I like the smooth rounded tips on the HS as well as the flat plate which makes putting it on and taking it off so much easier. The bi-directional prongs with the plate in the middle...that is NOT the neck tech but the new design. I remember reading that as for some purpose?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

The bi-directional prongs keep the collar from rotating.

t seems like there is some negative opinion about the neck-tech collars. Does anyone have first hand experience that they would like to share, other than "they suck?"

Thanks


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Collars - Prong Collars - Curogan and Antique - Ultra Plus Training Collar - Curogan - K-9 Dynamics

This is the one I bought, fantastic collar and really great quality. I love the look of the curogan. It's a 3.25 and works just fine

I was leery at first at all the hype of the HS but after seeing and using one, they're worth the money


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

David Winners said:


> The bi-directional prongs keep the collar from rotating.
> 
> t seems like there is some negative opinion about the neck-tech collars. Does anyone have first hand experience that they would like to share, other than "they suck?"
> 
> Thanks


Yeah. The prong aren't as long so you need more force to give the same correction with a regular prong. The neck tech just isn't made very well for a dog with lots of hair like a German Shepherd. 

On top of that the width of the collar is more narrow than a regular prong or even most regular flat collars. This leads to a dog basically choking itself if it's pulling. Way too narrow for my dogs neck. It's like a rope. Once you put it on it basically disappears around the dogs neck. That's why you don't see very many examples of it on a gsds neck in Google images. It's always around necks of dogs with no hair so they can see the neck tech. 

A regular prong is much more effective. I'd say you have to give around twice the force to get the same correction from the neck tech. They do look nice and could work for a softer dog but for a hard dog or one that's in drive then no way!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

simba405 said:


> Yeah. The prong aren't as long so you need more force to give the same correction with a regular prong. The neck tech just isn't made very well for a dog with lots of hair like a German Shepherd.
> 
> On top of that the width of the collar is more narrow than a regular prong or even most regular flat collars. This leads to a dog basically choking itself if it's pulling. Way too narrow for my dogs neck. It's like a rope. Once you put it on it basically disappears around the dogs neck. That's why you don't see very many examples of it on a gsds neck in Google images. It's always around necks of dogs with no hair so they can see the neck tech.
> 
> A regular prong is much more effective. I'd say you have to give around twice the force to get the same correction from the neck tech. They do look nice and could work for a softer dog but for a hard dog or one that's in drive then no way!


Thanks


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

I think I'll give a HS bi-directional prong a try. Does the size of the prongs matter?

What about the Fur Savers? Are they really any different from your average choke chain?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

David Winners said:


> The bi-directional prongs keep the collar from rotating.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Once I took out the last link, I did not have that problem with the regular collar but that is good to know! I honestly don't give a lot of corrections anymore though.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the medium is typically the best size the 3.25 millimeters I believe....... The small apparently gives a harsher correction but it can be hard to get through thick neck hair. Then links on the first saver are too long to make it really effective as a correction tool ....


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm with the 2.3-2.5 sprenger. The corrections are clearer and my girl can't even feel it until I issue the correction. It is very lightweight 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

